# Eclipse TODO-Tasks bleiben



## eric (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo Forum,

kennt jemand von Euch das Phänomen, dass im Code gelöschte TODOs in der Task-View sichtbar bleiben. Vieleicht verstehe ich da irgend etwas falsch. Ich hab erwartet, dass die selbständig verschwinden. Wenn ich in der Task-View auf den Eintrag doppelklicke, spring ich im Editor dorthin wo vorher der Kommentar stand. Hab auch Eclipse neu gestartet.

Hat da jemand Plan?

Grüße Eric 

PS: Falls es jemanden interessiert: Eclipse Platform Version: 3.3.0 Build id: I20070621-1340


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2007)

Hast du mal ein "clean project" versucht?

- Alex


----------



## eric (24. Sep 2007)

Ehm also irgendwie hat sich das Problem von selbst gelöst. Vieleicht hatte ich es einfach nur verpeilt oder mehrere Neustarts haben geholfen.

Ich wünsch allen Java-Forumisten eine schöne Woche


----------

